# engineer goby?



## Ocellaris><>!

hey everyone, I set up my 10 awille ago and i have a ocellaris and a firefish but i want a goby and im thinking engineer gobys R cool. what do you guys reccomend? is there any other fish that would be good 4 my sand? i have 2 red leg hermits already. PLZ :help: sry about the big pic IDK why it did that?


----------



## Fishfirst

engineers get big... actually with that small of a system, you probably are completely stocked... at least in my opinion. Nassarias snails do a great job of cleaning your sand.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I recommend a much bigger tank, and certainly no more fish in this one.


----------



## Ocellaris><>!

well i disagree i ordered a ocellaris at the LPS i work at. i should get him in thursday but i am saving up for a 37 gallon


----------



## Guest

You disagree with what? You only have a 10 gallon tank, and in saltwater that is considered very small. You are at your stocking limit and should not be getting more fish, especially an engineer goby. Have you ever seen a full grown engineer goby?

Not only is your tank tiny, your filtration system is weak. A sponge filter and an internal filter?

I hope you upgrade to that 37 gallon soon, along with upgrading your filtration...


----------



## karazy

yeah, this tank is already stocked. maybe add someore liverock to make it look less empty. and uprgade ur filtration.


----------



## Ocellaris><>!

K how can i get a better filtration system?


----------



## karazy

a protein skimer


----------



## Ocellaris><>!

but its a 10 it wouldent be necssary when i buy my 37 i will sure get one but now no. and im geting live rock soon all i have is 1 piece of base


----------



## Fishfirst

a 37 gallon would not be big enough to sustain an engineer goby either. IF you plan on getting a 37 gallon you could add one more fish to the 10 gallon temperarally... such as a clown goby or trimma sp. or cleaner goby.


----------



## s13

I've seen engineer gobies 2' in length. The filtration in your 10 gallon scares me. I am running a total of 450gph of HOB filtration and I have 10 lbs of live rock to help with the biological filtration. If I were you, I'd get much more live rock for your tank, then I would invest in a HOB filter such as a penguin 350 or something strong. Then if you felt you just had to have something else for the tank, get a shrimp. Also, what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Ocellaris><>!

Im useing a 15w floresent bulb. whats a "HOB" is it a brand? and im saveing up for that 37 i almost have enough


----------



## CollegeReefer

HOB = Hang On Back. 

To make your filtration better just add liverock. Just make sure you do it slowly seeing you already have fish in your tank.


----------



## Ocellaris><>!

THX everybody ill keep your suggestions in mind


----------



## karazy

a good HOB brand is aquaclear. if you get maybe an aquaclear 30 it shud be good filtration, and the aquaclear is nice and quiet


----------



## Ghost Knife

karazy said:


> a good HOB brand is aquaclear. if you get maybe an aquaclear 30 it shud be good filtration, and the aquaclear is nice and quiet


If Aquaclear is the brand that you get at Wal-Mart I suggest staying away from these. They are quite loud and the intake tubes never stay snapped together. I have used about every brand of HOB filter and I have been most pleased with Top Fin and their filter cartridges are cheaper than other brands. I have a Top Fin 30 for my 29G and a 60 for each of my 55G tanks and they have NEVER broken or had any problems.


----------



## sneasle

I thought the walmart ones were Top Fin....

I use penguins on my tanks and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## karazy

llol, no they arent the oens u use at walmart 

i ahve been using them since tank number 1 and they work great


----------

